# How long is Medical Test



## JSingh04 (19 Jul 2012)

Hey all,

I have my medical test at 8:00 am and then interview at 9:30 am. Just wondering If I have enough time to make it to the interview.

Regards.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jul 2012)

JSingh04 said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I have my medical test at 8:00 am and then interview at 9:30 am. Just wondering If I have enough time to make it to the interview.
> 
> Regards.



Seeing as the appointments are booked by the CFRC, I'm going to hazard a guess and say yes.


----------



## jpr (19 Jul 2012)

Yes; the offices of the MCC and the medical technician were right beside each other at my local CFRC.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Jul 2012)

jpr said:
			
		

> Yes; the offices of the MCC and the medical technician were right beside each other at my local CFRC.



So, what does this information tell you ?


----------



## GAP (19 Jul 2012)

.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jul 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> So, what does this information tell you ?



Not the OP.  Just sayin'....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Jul 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Seeing as the appointments are booked by the CFRC, I'm going to hazard a guess and say yes.



Don't you just love questions that Capt Obvious should be answering?   >


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jul 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Don't you just love questions that Capt Obvious should be answering?   >



He is only a Capt after all.


----------



## JSingh04 (19 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the replies! I just wanted to get an approximate time of how long the medical test would be. I was wondering If I could get to the interview 15-20 minutes early and have time to renew parking. At Toronto CFRC, I can only buy 3 hours parking max at one time.


----------



## Pusser (20 Jul 2012)

JSingh04 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies! I just wanted to get an approximate time of how long the medical test would be. I was wondering If I could get to the interview 15-20 minutes early and have time to renew parking. At Toronto CFRC, I can only buy 3 hours parking max at one time.



With many tests, if often comes down to preparation.  Have you studied?  Practice peeing in a cup (make sure you get the right amount of pressure without risk of oversplash).  Identify your weaknesses and concentrate on those.  You may want to buy yourself some rubber gloves (forget the lub - this is the military after all)....


----------



## GAP (20 Jul 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> With many tests, if often comes down to preparation.  Have you studied?  Practice peeing in a cup (make sure you get the right amount of pressure without risk of oversplash).  Identify your weaknesses and concentrate on those.  You may want to buy yourself some rubber gloves (forget the lub - this is the military after all).... Hey!! Just because you enjoyed it, others may not!!  ;D


----------



## joljenni (20 Jul 2012)

The recruiters work there too and know all about parking. I'm from Hamilton and before the interview started the Recruiting Officer conducting my interview asked if I had enough change in the meter, if I needed to go to the bathroom, or get a glass of water. They are human too and they do understand! You are panicking over very little, I promise!


----------



## Chrispi (22 Jul 2012)

I'm not sure where you were planing on parking, but here is my suggestion: 

The Sheppard Grande Mall is across the street from the CFRC Toronto, it has a very large underground parking lot that can be accessed from Doris Ave.  I've parked in this lot every time - CFAT, both interviews, and both medicals.  I also live in the city, and every time I frequent the area, I park in the underground mall parking lot without issue.

Relax, parking is not something you should be worrying about. Good Luck.


----------



## dogger1936 (23 Jul 2012)

JSingh04 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies! I just wanted to get an approximate time of how long the medical test would be. I was wondering If I could get to the interview 15-20 minutes early and have time to renew parking. At Toronto CFRC, I can only buy 3 hours parking max at one time.



This is actually part of the test. Timings to get to the medical from your interview are recorded as your "best time". Usually they allow IIRC 9 minutes to get the 2.4 km (including some stairs...don't take the elevator....they will know). 

Brush up on some history for the interview. Ensure you are familiar with The legion of Frontiersmen history and current org (http://www.frontiersmenhistorian.info/canada.htm)


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jul 2012)

JSingh04 said:
			
		

> At Toronto CFRC, I can only buy 3 hours parking max at one time.



Then park somewhere else.


----------



## dimsum (23 Jul 2012)

Chrispi said:
			
		

> I'm not sure where you were planing on parking, but here is my suggestion:
> 
> The Sheppard Grande Mall is across the street from the CFRC Toronto, it has a very large underground parking lot that can be accessed from Doris Ave.  I've parked in this lot every time - CFAT, both interviews, and both medicals.  I also live in the city, and every time I frequent the area, I park in the underground mall parking lot without issue.
> 
> Relax, parking is not something you should be worrying about. Good Luck.



Or take the TTC.  Sheppard Station is less than a block away.


----------



## JSingh04 (23 Jul 2012)

> Brush up on some history for the interview. Ensure you are familiar with The legion of Frontiersmen history and current org (http://www.frontiersmenhistorian.info/canada.htm)


Thanks for the info. Do you have any other sources that could help me during the interview.



> The recruiters work there too and know all about parking. I'm from Hamilton and before the interview started the Recruiting Officer conducting my interview asked if I had enough change in the meter, if I needed to go to the bathroom, or get a glass of water. They are human too and they do understand! You are panicking over very little, I promise!


Well, I just wanted to be sure. The reason I get nervous is because I want everything to go right. 



> The Sheppard Grande Mall is across the street from the CFRC Toronto


That's a good idea. I'm not very familiar with the Downtown area but will check this place out in advance.



> Or take the TTC.  Sheppard Station is less than a block away.


I have taken the TTC here many times but making it at 8:00 a.m. could be quite difficult. Also TTC can be quite unreliable sometimes and I don't know If I want to risk it.


----------



## Trick (27 Jul 2012)

JSingh04 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. Do you have any other sources that could help me during the interview.



I think he's just having some fun with you. But you should read up a bit on Military/CF History as well as current events- especially as they relate to your trade.

As someone who's taken many trips to the Toronto RC on the TTC I'd say it's a good bet. It can be unreliable, but above-ground traffic in this city is probably more unreliable. Delays of more than 15minutes on the Subway are exceedingly rare and almost always come with warning. If that's the case, just run up and catch a cab. As with any important appointment, just leave early (I know how early your appt. is but I guess you might as well get used to 5am wakeups).

Good luck,


----------

